# PE or P.E. in Signature Line



## Blink (Dec 16, 2013)

So should it be:

FirstName LastName, PE

or

FirstName LastName, P.E.

What's the consensus?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2013)

I've contacted NCEES about this in the past and either method is acceptable. NCEES also noted that P.E. is a bit older than the more recent use of PE.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 16, 2013)

search the site...this is asked every test cycle


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 17, 2013)

Blink said:


> So should it be:
> 
> FirstName LastName, PE
> 
> ...




FirstName LastName, GFY

I'm with Snick...the search function is your friend.


----------



## willsee (Dec 17, 2013)

PE.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Dec 17, 2013)

willsee said:


> PE.




But not P.E? :bananapowerslide:


----------



## PSU09Vet (Dec 17, 2013)

I say "PE". I never see "P.L.S." or "A.I.C.P." or "J.D." or whatever.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 17, 2013)

P.E.= Professional Eater.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 17, 2013)

I see both "PE" and "P.E." being used in my office.


----------



## Peele1 (Dec 17, 2013)

PE for email, P.E. on Resume.


----------



## snobumPE (Dec 17, 2013)

I have PE on my business card and P.E. on my nameplate (things I don't have control over). I have PE in my email signature but I originally started with P.E. I just found it too "bulky"


----------



## engrstructural11 (Dec 17, 2013)

PE looks better to me.


----------



## Mark Leyner (Dec 17, 2013)

Another vote for PE over P.E. here.


----------



## bsh (Dec 17, 2013)

Does anyone use RCE instead of PE?


----------



## rc10gt (Dec 17, 2013)

It doesn't matter to me, as long as either one of them are after my name.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 19, 2013)

CPA.


----------



## bradshawjb (Jan 6, 2014)

who cares really


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 6, 2014)

^ those with a professional engineering license?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 30, 2014)

Do what most of the others in your office do or what your company policy manual says.


----------

